# compartment storage



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

What are some good compartment storage box's for wire nuts. ground sleeves, box screws, ground screws, romeo connectors, etc. ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I am still looking for one that works perfect for me, HD has tubes with rubber end caps that are on my list to try next though.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I usually use peanut butter containers, and carry them in a big plastic box. (that is for wire nuts.)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

For use in a van / truck / trailer, to carry on to the job site, or for use in the shop?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Josue said:


> I usually use peanut butter containers, and carry them in a big plastic box. (that is for wire nuts.)


I've tried that but it can be pretty messy when you go to use them.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I've tried that but it can be pretty messy when you go to use them.


After I empty and wash the container!!:laughing:


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

480sparky said:


> For use in a van / truck / trailer, to carry on to the job site, or for use in the shop?


carry on the job


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

vos said:


> carry on the job


 
Residential?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Josue said:


> After I empty and wash the container!!:laughing:


Sorry...my bad.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Sorry...my bad.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use these things in the van & shop:











I use this for parts taken on to the job site:
​







​


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Josue said:


> Residential?


yea residential


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ​


​ 
Yeah those are great for the shop. We have hundreds of all sizes.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Josue said:


> I usually use peanut butter containers, and carry them in a big plastic box. (that is for wire nuts.)


 dosent that make the wirenus sticky?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is the best storage organizer IMO. The bottom bins are removable so you can take just one or two with you which is nice.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Stanley has a two sided box I use to carry all my screws inside the job. I have little magnetic lid jars I hang on ceiling at side and back doors also.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I do pretty much the same as 480.

I just started using the bucket organizers a couple years ago and so far they're what's worked out for me the best.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I am still looking for one that works perfect for me, HD has tubes with rubber end caps that are on my list to try next though.












I like the "viewtainers" a lot, I get a couple every few weeks or so.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I like the "viewtainers" a lot, I get a couple every few weeks or so.


I thought I got the idea from you. :thumbup:


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This is the best storage organizer IMO. The bottom bins are removable so you can take just one or two with you which is nice.


what's the exact name for that? I think i might try it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Just got one myself.
Husky 22 inch cantilever storage container.
Orange Store $30.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

vos said:


> what's the exact name for that? I think i might try it.


I'm not sure the name, but it's a Husky so you'll have to buy it at Home Depot. It's $30. There are two models, one has a large open space in the bottom for tools, the other has many smaller storage bins like what I posted above. Lowes has a similar model, but not nearly as nice.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

i just found one by Channellock its almost the same thing i thank im go it to try it. thanks


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I use these things in the van & shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that yellow can is where it's at!! Where can I get one in Canada?


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

Jose said:


> Now that yellow can is where it's at!! Where can I get one in Canada?


Thats not a can... its a 5 Gallon bucket...i mean a 3 3/4 Liter bucket :laughing: ( there sold anywhere here in american Home Depot, Lowes, Ace, ... most Hardware stores)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a pic of a one sided stanley box. They also make a two sided one. You can put any screw you will need, stacons, anchors etc in it and carry it in with your tools. Works for us anyway.




http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> This is a pic of a one sided stanley box. They also make a two sided one. You can put any screw you will need, stacons, anchors etc in it and carry it in with your tools. Works for us anyway.


I hate the ones with the removable compartment things, sh1t always gets under there and the lid won't close cause the compartments stick up. YMMV


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I hate the ones with the removable compartment things, sh1t always gets under there and the lid won't close cause the compartments stick up. YMMV



Haven't had that issue with the one we have. The bin dividers fit real tight. You must of got the made in China model...:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Haven't had that issue with the one we have. The bin dividers fit real tight. You must of got the made in China model...:laughing:


Yeah probably, I don't use the POS at all anymore it sucked so bad.


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

TranquilBeach311 said:


> Thats not a can... its a 5 Gallon bucket...i mean a 3 3/4 Liter bucket :laughing: ( there sold anywhere here in american Home Depot, Lowes, Ace, ... most Hardware stores)


i"M sORRY MY aMERICAN iS nO sO gOOD :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah probably, I don't use the POS at all anymore it sucked so bad.



Had a tackle box like that once. It wasn't long before it went in the garbage.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Jose said:


> i"M sORRY MY aMERICAN iS nO sO gOOD :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use these for some items:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I use these for some items:



You store your hardware in a blank white space on the internet? Dude how's that work?

:lol:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

These are menthol:


----------



## tedsauce (Jul 9, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I use these for some items:


I use the same but with removable trays, have one for 1/2, 3/4 etc...


----------

